# Tempestade Subtropical ANDREIA (Atlântico 2007 #01)



## Vince (15 Jun 2007 às 10:46)

De acordo com as novas regras da Temporada do Atlântico, criei 2 tópicos pequenos para as 2 primeiras tempestades, para a época ficar completa no forum de acordo com as novas regras.


*Tempestade SubTropical ANDREIA*



> Subtropical Storm Andrea was the first named storm and first subtropical cyclone of the 2007 Atlantic hurricane season. It developed out of a previously non-tropical low on May 9 about 150 miles (240 km) northeast of Daytona Beach, Florida, three weeks before the start of the season. After encountering dry air and increased vertical wind shear, Andrea weakened to a subtropical depression on May 10 while remaining nearly stationary, and early on May 11 the National Hurricane Center discontinued advisories. The storm produced rough surf along the coastline from Florida to North Carolina, causing beach erosion and some damage. Six people drowned as a result of the storm, 5 of which happened while extratropical before becoming a subtropical storm.[1]
> 
> Andrea was the first pre-season storm to develop since Tropical Storm Ana in April 2003. Additionally, the storm was the first Atlantic named storm in May since Tropical Storm Arlene in 1981.
> 
> Fonte: Wikipedia










*Track:*






*Seguimento:*
O Seguimento especial do Andreia está excepcionalmente nas páginas 1 a 3 no tópico Tempo Tropical.

*Links úteis:*
Advisory archive on Subtropical Storm Andrea
Subtropical Storm Andrea (Wikipedia)
WUnderground Hurricane Archive - Andreia


----------

